# Made a youtube video of me talking about my IBS--- please view



## vanessa6801 (Apr 12, 2014)

HI everyone,

I made this video today.






Feel free to view and comment!

Thanks


----------



## HaveHope21 (Aug 11, 2015)

hey its on private I can't see it :/


----------

